# Schwimmteich 2014



## M.C (19. Aug. 2013)

Guten Abend !

Ich möchte euch meine Baustelle vorstellen und bin offen für Tipps und Kritik 

Also geplant ist ein rechteckiger Schwimmbereich mit Schalsteinen(24mm) + Folie. Rechts wird der Schwimmbereich direkt an eine ebenfalls rechteckige Terasse/Liegefläche grenzen. 
Links ist noch ca 1,20m Pflanzenbereicht geplant. Dieser verläuft ebenfals rechteckig neben dem Teich und mündet hinter dem Schwimmbereich in den "breiten Pflanzenbereich" 

Die Bilder sagen mehr .. 

Zu erst  stelle ich euch mal mein treuer, etwas in die Jahre gekommener Helfer vor ;-)
 
der Lehmboden und das Grundwasser machten uns jede Menge Probleme.
Ich habe ca 50 cm mit Schotter aufgefüllt .
 
 
Die Bodenabläufe sind verlegt und aktuell bin ich an den Stahlmatten für die Bodenplatte dran. 2x QW355 mit  umlaufenden Bügelmatten , darunter PE Folie. Die Betonstärke wird ca 23-25 cm betragen.
 
 
 
geplant sind noch 2 Skimmer , und 2-3 Scheinwerfer

Momentan schaue ich mich nach günstigen Skimmern um(wenn möglich mit Abgang in DN 100

Gruß Marec


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Servus Marec

Herzlich Willkommen

Also die Regenerationsflächen kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen 

Hast eine Skizze


----------



## M.C (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hallo,

hier die Skizze.
Regenerationsbereich in  Grün und Terasse in Braun.
 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Na dann ...

Hatte im ersten Moment an eine sehr kleine Reg.-Zone gedacht 

Bin schon auf den weiteren Fortgang gespannt ...


----------



## M.C (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Nene.. ich werde sie so groß wie möglich machen , 

Ich will ja sauberes Wasser 

im Laufe der Woche kommt der Beton rein, dann gibts wieder neue Bilder


----------



## M.C (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

11 qm³ WU Beton  später ....


 
 

Als nächstes kommen die Schalsteine und dann wahrscheinlich ein Bitumenanstrich von Aussen. Haltet ihr die Abdichtung von aussen für notwendig ?


----------



## Sponsor (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Aussenanstrich Ja, sonst schlägt die Bodenfeuchtigkeit durch.

Regenarationszone groß, grundsätzlich gut, Garantie fuer sauberes Wasser ist das nicht, aber einfacher das Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Aussenanstrich Ja, sonst schlägt die Bodenfeuchtigkeit durch.



Ähm ... ich hab auch keinen Bitumanstrich 
Muß ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen 

Ansonsten ... die Bodenplatte weckt bei mir Erinnerungen ... immer schön fleißig weiter machen, nicht nachlassen ... das wird noch anstrengender 

Mandy


----------



## M.C (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Danke, ich werde weitermachen ;-)  

Ich weiß nicht genau was das Wasser mit der Mauer anstellt, aber im schlimmsten Fall drückt es sich unter die Folie durch.  Bei mir steht sowieso das Grundwasser unmittelbar unter der Platte.  Ich werde noch eine Drainage legen und dann wohl die Mauer mit diesem Bitumenvoranstrich + Dickanstrich abdichten.


Noch ne Frage zur Reg. Zone . 
Wenn ich wenig bis garkeine Pflanzen verwende und dafür den Filter etwas größer ausfallen lasse, nennt man es Naturpool oder  gibts da noch nen Unterschied ? 

Als Filter wollte ich 2-3 IBC-Container verwenden 


Gruß Marec


----------



## Sponsor (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Das Problem ist wenn sich das Wasser durchdrückt, können sich Pilze unter Folie im Vlies einnisten und diese schlagen dann, bei einer PVC oder TPO Bahn moeglicherweise durch und das gibt dann hässliche Schwarze Flecken die man nicht wegbekommt, da diese ja von unten sind.

Pflanzen weglassen dann ist es ein Naturpool, nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Ein Naturpool kann auch Pflanzen haben, aber der Regenarationsbereich isst kleiner als bei Dir, der Filter ist klarer und definierter durchströmt und eigentlich gibt es den Begriff gar nicht, da es ursprünglich ein reiner Werbebegriff war und sämtliche Richtlinien diese Bauweise nicht kennen.


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wenn sich das Wasser durchdrückt, können sich Pilze unter Folie im Vlies einnisten und diese schlagen dann, bei einer PVC oder TPO Bahn moeglicherweise durch und das gibt dann hässliche Schwarze Flecken die man nicht wegbekommt, da diese ja von unten sind.



Halllo. 

Dazu mal bitte kurz eine Frage: Wäre das Risiko nicht bei jedem anderen Teich, wo das Vlies und die Folie direkt auf dem Erdreich liegen nicht genauso bzw. deutlich größer, da hier ja das Wasser/die Feuchtigkeit direkt auf das Vlies einwirkt!?


----------



## Sponsor (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Ja, aber man sieht es nicht, da die Folie oft schwarz oder dunkel oliv ist.


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Ok, danke für die Antwort...


----------



## M.C (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Moin, 

was haltet Ihr von 2 Skimmern Beckenrand ? Ich habe mal 2 günstige Einbauskimmer bestellt um nachzuschauen ob ich Diese auf 110mm Anschluss umbauen kann.

Der Schwimmbereich ist 4 Meter breit und zu den Skimmern habe ich 2 Bodenabläufe.
somit 4x 110KG zum Filter.  

Ist das zu empfehlen oder eher nicht ?

Die Pumpe würde dann wohl so 35 000 l/h leisten müssen

Gruß 
Marec


----------



## M.C (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Soo ,

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild 
In die oberste Reihe rechts kommen jetzt 2 Scheinwerfer rein.


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hi Marec

Da bist Du ja schon ein ganzes Stück weiter gekommen, super......aber dieses Jahr noch Folie wird nix mehr, oder doch!? Was ist jetzt mit den beiden Skimmern? Kannst Du diese nun via Schwerkraft mit einem 110er Rohr nutzen oder sind diese dafür gar nicht ausgelegt?


----------



## M.C (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hallo,

nee ich habe sowieso erst nächstes Jahr mit der Folie gerechnet.
Die Skimmer sind leider noch nicht da .. Rückstand.
Daher kann ich noch nicht sagen ob man sie auf 110mm umbauen kann.

Dieses Jahr will ich nur noch den Rohbau fertigstellen und von aussen abdichten.
Innen evtl. auch schon die Fugen verspachteln

Gruß 
Marec


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Ok, na dann wünsche ich Dir erstmal noch viel Spaß und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns (mich) wegen der Wandskimmer auf dem Laufenden halten könntest. Und schön wäre auch, wenn Du dann bitte mitteilen oder gar zeigen könntest, was es für Skimmer sind. Die Frage nach Wandskimmern kommt ja immer wieder mal vor, aber meist gibt es nur teure Schwerkraftwandeinbauskimmer oder halt die gepumpten Varianten.

Denn bis denne...und vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Icke12 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hallo Marec,
beachtliches Projekt 

Abdichtung der Steine von aussen, halte ich nur im Frostbereich für wichtig.
Dann aber auch Horizontale Sperre unterhalb der  Frostgrenze nicht vergessen !
Aussen erst Kaltanstrich ( das schwarze Zeug, dünnflüssig - für bessere Bindung) dann Bitumendickschicht und Noppenfolie zum Schutz der Dickschicht ...
Unterhalb der Frostgrenze können die Steine und der Beton ruhig feucht bleiben... was soll passieren ? 

Bitte weiter Bilder zum Baufortschritt


----------



## M.C (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hallo,

Also meine Angst ist, dass eben das Wasser in die Mauer (Fugen) eindringt.
Die Folie kann sich  innen hochdrücken , unschöne Pilze können sich unter der Folie bilden usw.
Es kommt schon relativ viel Wasser vom Hang rechts.. 

Die Bodenplatte besteht aus WU - Beton. Aussen wollte ich wie du beschrieben hast , mit Bitumen abdichten.
Zuvor noch ne Schräge unten am Übergang Bodenplatte/Mauer mit Mörtel herstellen.


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Ich denke, dass sich das mit den Pilzen - die Sponsor angesprochen hatte - beim fertigen Teich doch in Grenzen halten wird. Die Pilzkulturen wachsen doch eigentlich nur bei stehender Feuchtigkeit, wobei doch auch Sauerstoff benötigt wird. Wenn Du die Wände mit Schwarzanstrich versiehst, könnte das Wasser doch immer noch von unten aufsteigen, wo man dann wiederum eine Mauersperrbahn hätte benutzen müssen.

Ich habe zwar meinen Teich erst seit 2009/2010, konnte aber noch keine Stockflecken an der Folie ausmachen. Meinen Schwimmteich habe ich ja identsich gebaut, wobei ich noch nicht einmal eine Bodenplatte gemacht habe.

Eine Noppenfolie und ggf. eine Kiesdrainage sollte meines Erachtens nach reichen.


----------



## M.C (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Von unten kann durch die wasserundurchlässige Betonplatte nichts aufsteigen.
Da wir am Hang wohnen und sehr viel Wasser neben der Bodenplatte aufsteigt wollte ich sicher gehn.
Die komplette Grube würde ohne Tauchpumpe/Ablaufgraben nach nem Tag Regen voll laufen.

Das aufstauende Wasser wird in Zukunft durch die Drainage abgeleitet. Es wäre eben sehr ärgerlich und fast nicht mehr reparabel, wenn ich die Abdichtung jetzt weglasse und in 1-2 Jahren drückt sich die Folie hoch oder ähnliches ..


----------



## Icke12 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

ich hab mich schon über den WU Beton gewundert.
Jo,mach aussen unten bei Bodenplatte zu den Schalsteinen eine Kehlfuge und dann abdichten wie beschrieben.
Die Noppenfolie dient dem Schutz der Bitumenbeschichtung...also Noppen nach Aussen, damit diese sich nicht durch die Dichtmasse drücken... Dann noch kapillarbrechend anfüllen...also gröberen Kies .(hast ja auch noch was von Drainage geschrieben) und die Wand so sollte trocken bleiben, da durch die Maßnahmen keine hydrostatische Belastung Druck entstehen kann..
LG


----------



## M.C (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

ja , so werd ichs machen , danke 
Heute sind die Skimmer gekommen. Sie haben 2 Abgänge in 2"..   

auf dem Bild habe ich mal eine 200er Muffe drüber gesteckt. Ich könnte den Boden rausschneiden und die Zwischenräume aussen mit Silikon abdichten. Eine bessere Lösung wäre wohl wenn ich einen Flansch mit Tangit aufkleben könnte. Ich werde mir mal einen Flansch besorgen und schauen ob der Aussendurchmesser passend zum aufkleben ist.


... Habe gerade mal ein glattes Stück 200er Rohr draufgesteckt. Der Spalt ist aussen ca 4-5mm.  Kann ich das mit Tangit kleben ??


----------



## Olli.P (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hi,

wenn dann solltest du den Flansch besser mit Innotec, oder einem vergleichbaren Dichtmittel abdichten.

Wenn du gleich das KG-Rohr nehmen willst, würde ich auch eher zu Innotec, etc. tendieren, da der Skimmer doch eh fest eingebaut wird oder? 

Beim Tangit wären mit eventuelle Lufteinschlüsse und die Gefahr das es wohl Ewig braucht um aus zu härten zu hoch.


----------



## M.C (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hallo,

ja der bzw die zwei Skimmer werden fest in die Wand eingebaut. Ich werde dann sowieso oben einen größeren Revisionsdeckel in der Holzterasse einplanen , somit kann ich auch kontrollieren ob noch alles dicht ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange Innotec dicht hält.

Also werd ich wohl ein Stück 200er Rohr aufkleben und dann  auf 150 / 100 reduzieren und zum Filter leiten


----------



## Olli.P (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hi,

wenn die Rohre starr verlegt werden und du sauber arbeitest, wird es "dein" Leben lang bestimmt dicht sein..........................


----------



## M.C (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

ok, dann werd ich einfach den Boden abschneiden und ein Rohr drüber kleben. 

Danke für die Info !


----------



## M.C (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Hier mal der Umbau des Skimmers .

Verwendet habe ich einen Kunststoffskimmer mit  450 mm breitmaul, von der Firma FKB (139,-) 

Den Boden habe ich abgeschnitten. 
 
 

Die Kanten mit einem Klingenmesser und Schleifpapier gesäubert und die Klebeflächen angeraut .

Nachdem ich die Klebeflächen mit Verdünnung gereinigt habe, habe ich die Dicht/Klebemasse aufgetragen.
Ich habe kein Innotec bekommen und verwende daher ein Wetterbeständiges Dichtmittel von Loctite
 
 
Von Innen und Aussen habe ich nocheinmal  zweilagig Dichtmittel aufgetragen und in die Spalte gedrückt 
 
 
Nun habe ich einen Schwerkraftskimmer mit 200mm KG Anschluss.



Bleibt nur noch die Frage wie ich die bestmögliche Strömung im Zusammenhang mit 2x 110er Bodenabläufen hinbekomme.

Soll ich einen Skimmer mittig verwenden (auf 100 reduziert)  oder 2 Skimmer aussen am Beckenrand anbringen ? 

oder evtl einen Skimmer mit 150 oder sogar 200mm zum Filter leiten ?

Wer kann mir da helfen ?


Gruß Marec


----------



## M.C (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Aktueller Stand

Die zwei Scheinwerfer sitzen und es fehlen noch 2 Reihen Steine bis zur Höhe von 1,6m


----------



## M.C (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich 2014*

Update *


----------

